# Tour Stage 16: 197k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

So, no doping allegations on the third rest day? Yes, I said third rest day. After two hours of racing, it seems most riders took Stage 15 off. I can understand being gun-shy after the tack-cident, and there is usually a day off once a tour, but it seemed like they just coasted. I didn't see any of that stage. Bad me.

As the riders hit the Pyrenees the number of opportunities get slimmer. These climbs are punchier than the Alps, so maybe we will see just how strong Wiggins is against attacks when the road pitches up. After the first HC is a long, winding descent. THen the riders hit what apear to be the pyramids. A 19k HC, 12.5k Cat1, 9.5k Cat1, and an 18k descent to the finish. 

I can talk Evans and Nibali descending prowess till I am blue in the face, but it never seems to materialize. For me the excitement is what will be going on with Froome and TeJay. 
I just want real action. And hold the spikes.




















I do have to say, my first though when all the punctures happened was "how close are we to the Basque region? I thought ETA was done." Then I thought about old cartoon car races.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Hoping for attacks from Nibali, Cadel, Van Den Broeck, Rolland... this Tour de Tempo needs a bit of excitement. I hope I can watch it though, beautiful scenery, roads and climbs, plus I did ride in that area a few times so I really enjoy it more now, knowing some of those roads, how hard are these climbs when they race...


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I have to say, this tour course is one of the worst for the real possability of upheval in the leaders, of any tour I can remember.

Len


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

weltyed said:


> So, no doping allegations on the third rest day? Yes, I said third rest day. After two hours of racing, it seems most riders took Stage 15 off. I can understand being gun-shy after the tack-cident, and there is usually a day off once a tour, but it seemed like they just coasted. I didn't see any of that stage. Bad me.


Spoke too soon I guess!

You didn't miss much  

Hard to pick for this one... I say Morkov goes off to take back polka dots, maybe holds it to the end.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

weltyed said:


> So, no doping allegations on the third rest day?


GONG, thank for playing...Frank Schleck...DING..DING.....


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

I predict Sagan winning this stage. He's itching to show his new celebration thats been caged inside for sometime now. He will climb like never before.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

I guess I have to go with Frank now. He's primed!!!!

If Evans and Nibali don't attack til they explode today and tomorrow I hope they never come back to the Tour. Maybe they can push enough where Froome has to bust out of his shell.

I am going with Horner for the win today though.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Skewer said:


> I predict Sagan winning this stage. He's itching to show his new celebration thats been caged inside for sometime now. He will climb like never before.


I think his sprint yesterday suffered after the mountain stage and the break the day before. I think he'll happy stay in the bunch, but if there are points available I think he'll snag what he can at the finish.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Early sprint point. Monster day on the roads. Legs are suspect after the rest day. And, vast majority of the peloton is in pure survival mode.

Early break with some big names (who are down on GC).

Behind, one or more of the top 5 will crack. I predict Froome will be the one to blow up. 

Stage winner from the GC leaders group. Wiggins.


----------



## Rundfahrt (Jul 16, 2012)

Big climbs the day after a rest day should bring a surprise. One contender will go down in flames. The only question is who it will be and will it be a current podium spot.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm gonna go with Nibbles. He'll attack and bomb down into Luchon. Nibali ftw!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I think Garmin-Sharp is going to snag this with Dan Martin. Second choice for me would be a Euskatel rider, not that they have many left. Rolland will be my third choice, especially if there is a crash on the descent.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Cavendish ftw! That lead up to the finish is right in his wheelhouse.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

I doubt this would happen but if Wiggins faulter and Froome has to go on alone to fight Evans and Nibali in order to make sure that the yellow stays in the hands of Sky. Evans fails again and we are left with Froome, Teejay, Nibali and Frank to fight it out for the win.

Not that would be interesting to see tomorrow!!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

tazzmacd said:


> I doubt this would happen but if Wiggins faulter and Froome has to go on alone to fight Evans and Nibali in order to make sure that the yellow stays in the hands of Sky. Evans fails again and we are left with Froome, Teejay, Nibali and Frank to fight it out for the win.
> 
> Not that would be interesting to see tomorrow!!


Umm...if you are taking the worse half of Frandy...he got removed from the tour today for a questionable drug test. The only thing he can win tomorrow is a flight back to Luxembourg.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> GONG, thank for playing...Frank Schleck...DING..DING.....


hilarious! i guess even the rest days are getting predictable.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

il sogno said:


> *I'm gonna go with Nibbles*. He'll attack and bomb down into Luchon. Nibali ftw!



You've been right before. I'll duck behind you and say, "what she said." 



In other news, I just sat down tonight and saw some blurb about Cachectic Andy...
We've joked around here before that the only rider in the pro peloton that we can "_assume"_ is clean, is the Lanterne Rouge. Guess who that is?  

I'll be off to work in the AM just before the final gurgling, death throes of this stage. That sucks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> In other news, I just sat down tonight and saw some blurb about Cachectic Andy...
> We've joked around here before that the only rider in the pro peloton that we can "_assume"_ is clean, is the Lanterne Rouge. Guess who that is?
> .


Looks like he's feeling better. He took part in the sprint yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

I'm hoping that Evans have his legs by now, they did say he peaks at the 3rd week and it's time. I hope Nibali and Evans attack, if it's the same tempo ride and tide tomorrow I'll just read the news and stop watching it live. :Yawn: c'mon contenders, last couple of days to shake the GC up.... :9::cornut:rrr:


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Nibali and Evans need to form an alliance, otherwise, solo attacks will not break team Sky. They'll probably even have Canvendish set the early tempo to save the guys that climb for the mountains.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

SFTifoso said:


> Nibali and Evans need to form an alliance, otherwise, solo attacks will not break team Sky. They'll probably even have Canvendish set the early tempo to save the guys that climb for the mountains.


Looks like Vandenbrouk thinks like you. He is calling for an alliance in the media. Gutsy move.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

And they're off. Sky lets a break of 30 go and proceed to back off the gas. Dan Martin is in the break of 30, so I am hoping my prediction sticks.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Chris Horner got tipped off the road and down the hillside. He's back on and trying to catch up.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

this stage will be nibbles and cuddles attacks that will be ultimately unsuccessful as the sky train storm troopers kill all resistance. Froome will not leave Wiggo and will reel in the attackers. those looking for Wiggo to lose more than 1 minute will be sadly disappointed


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Holy smokes, the 'break' is huge!!


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

spookyload said:


> Umm...if you are taking the worse half of Frandy...he got removed from the tour today for a questionable drug test. The only thing he can win tomorrow is a flight back to Luxembourg.


Yea I read that after I posted this. Hugh break away happening right now. Should be an interesting day


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

*You know whats huge...Tendam's 2 foot drool*

Anyone else see that 2 foot long drool from Laurens Tendam’s unshaven face?….Nasty!

Then he tries to spit it out and it hangs on for dear life growing even longer before the camera cut away. This guy has to be the most foul grungy rider in the peloton. Shave your face dammit, you’re a professional cyclist!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Voeckler has a wicked strong backhand, as that "fan" almost found out


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

AJL said:


> Holy smokes, the 'break' is huge!!


Hehe. Not anymore.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

1990's vintage breakaway: Hincapie, Voigt, Vino. I like it.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Thank you, Sky Cycling. You have transformed the most expected race of the year in the biggest randonneur event ever.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Well Evans has been dropped, and Teejay is still there. Wonder if my prediction will come true now..well accept Frank lol


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Well I predicted somebody was gonna crack but I honestly did not expect it to be Cadel.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> GONG, thank for playing...Frank Schleck...DING..DING.....


Kinda funny he got hit...considering how poorly and unnoticed he's been riding. That's all I'll say about it.

And I believe I saw Sagan off the back.

///sidenote: GO JENS!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Thank you, Sky Cycling. You have transformed the most expected race of the year in the biggest randonneur event ever.


Lol!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Thank you, Sky Cycling. You have transformed the most expected race of the year in the biggest randonneur event ever.


Meh. It is kind of funny how over the years the focus on the TdF has changed to the GC winner being the big thing...whereas before it was a bit of a side issue.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Evans has caught back up. Can he hold on for the rest of the stage?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

mtnroadie said:


> Anyone else see that 2 foot long drool from Laurens Tendam’s unshaven face?….Nasty!
> 
> Then he tries to spit it out and it hangs on for dear life growing even longer before the camera cut away. This guy has to be the most foul grungy rider in the peloton. Shave your face dammit, you’re a professional cyclist!


I saw that.

I think my jaw dropped to about the same length as that loogie just watching it.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Go Tommy!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cant
wait
to
watch
at
home!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> Evans has caught back up. Can he hold on for the rest of the stage?


Apparently not, it seems.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> Go Tommy!


Again???


Bah.



Where's Martin?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The fight is on!

Nibali on the flight!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I was wondering where Froome was...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tommy's about to crest to top!


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

weltyed said:


> cant
> wait
> to
> watch
> ...


x2! Thanks to those posting updates. :thumbsup:


----------



## Csstone495 (Mar 9, 2011)

lets go Nibali !!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nibali is caught by Froome/Wiggo.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Now the race on the descent!

Go Tommy!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nibali goes again!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wiggo catches Nibali.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

And Tommy V gets teh Polka Dots.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Go Tommy!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Poor Cadel. Well, Wiggo has proven himself today--he is the man.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

OK where are the Voeckler haters now ?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice celebration by Voeckler. Tremendous stage win.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea for Tommy!!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

No rehearsed salute? Sacrilege!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Someone popped a pedal...oops.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Vino pulls out of his pedal; loses third place podium.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> Someone popped a pedal...oops.


That was Vino; He was pissed!


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

Nice attack by Nibali, it was exciting to see the peloton shredded like that. Looks like the Top 3 got it together.... I hope Nibali attacks again tomorrow and try to get 2nd place at least. Cadel can try again next year, too bad as it looks like he won't be finishing on the podium this year. Good for Tommy V and Nibali.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> OK where are the Voeckler haters now ?


over in the other forum.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> That was Vino; He was pissed!


I admit, I enjoyed watching his fist shaking.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> I admit, I enjoyed watching his fist shaking.



Yeah, Mr. Hercules-legs shaking his fist :lol: !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

flyrunride said:


> Nice attack by Nibali, it was exciting to see the peloton shredded like that. Looks like the Top 3 got it together.... I hope Nibali attacks again tomorrow and try to get 2nd place at least. Cadel can try again next year, too bad as it looks like he won't be finishing on the podium this year. Good for Tommy V and Nibali.



Cadel is down, what, over 7 minutes now  ?!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

den bakker said:


> over in the other forum.


Was just headed there, lol


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Cadel is down, what, over 7 minutes now  ?!


I think over 8 minutes. He dropped a place today in the GC I believe.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Bummed for Cadel. 

So did TeeJ hang back with Cadel, or did he go?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Bummed for Cadel.
> 
> So did TeeJ hang back with Cadel, or did he go?


He went, but think he was given permission to


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

EuroSVT said:


> He went, but think he was given permission to


... And is now ahead of Cadel in the GC! What do BMC do now?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*Tour Stage 17: 143.5k - 5 Climbs*

whoops


----------



## Rundfahrt (Jul 16, 2012)

Rundfahrt said:


> Big climbs the day after a rest day should bring a surprise. One contender will go down in flames. The only question is who it will be and will it be a current podium spot.


While I was not specific I did call it.


----------



## Rundfahrt (Jul 16, 2012)

Imagine where Teejay could be if he hadn't had to wait for Cadel on his other bad day. Possibly vying for a podium spot.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

EuroSVT said:


> He went, but think he was given permission to


Probably Cadel was so cooked that it made no sense to keep TJ hanging around him.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Big George apparently washed out coming off the Tourmalet--and then he paced Cadel in. Nice gesture by Cadel thanking him as they crossed the line.

According to George, Cadel knew that he was crap when he started the stage--stomach trouble.

Great ride by Tommy V--and I swear Chris Anker Sorensen might have caught him if he would get coached on not bobbing on his bike--I swear, it's like watching a bobble-head doll sometimes.

Vinnie pulling his cleat out was a heartbreak. And I'm sorry that Jens did not last to bridge all the way to the front, but still a great finish for an old guy.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Though it hadn't been the most exciting TDF ever, if things continue like this then Wiggins will be a worthy winner. People started doing cheetah flips over Froome a couple of stages back but Wiggins has been strong as hell all season and deserves the win. 

Sad to see Cadel go down like that. Every year somebody has to crack though. That's just the way it is. 

I've heard a lot of people call Tommy V a clown and get irritated with his faces and dramatic behavior on camera but the guy is awesome. He lights up the races and wins. In a race of continuous pacing through the mountains, he keeps things exciting up front.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> OK where are the Voeckler haters now ?


Right here. Tired of seeing his face contortions in HD as well as him grabbing onto a motorcycle on the final climb. He should have been DQ'd for that lame move.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> I think over 8 minutes. He dropped a place today in the GC I believe.



Yep; You are correct: 08:06, from 4th to 7th place  !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

BassNBrew said:


> Right here. Tired of seeing his face contortions in HD _*as well as him grabbing onto a motorcycle on the final climb.*_ He should have been DQ'd for that lame move.



No way  !


Tommy took a free ride via a pull from a motorbike???

Man, I missed that.


----------



## Rundfahrt (Jul 16, 2012)

BassNBrew said:


> Right here. Tired of seeing his face contortions in HD as well as him grabbing onto a motorcycle on the final climb. He should have been DQ'd for that lame move.


1) When did he grab onto a motorcycle?

2) When has that ever been a DQ? If he did it.



thechriswebb said:


> Though it hadn't been the most exciting TDF ever, if things continue like this then Wiggins will be a worthy winner. People started doing cheetah flips over Froome a couple of stages back but *Wiggins has been strong as hell all season and deserves the win. *
> 
> Sad to see Cadel go down like that. Every year somebody has to crack though. That's just the way it is.
> 
> I've heard a lot of people call Tommy V a clown and get irritated with his faces and dramatic behavior on camera but the guy is awesome. He lights up the races and wins. In a race of continuous pacing through the mountains, he keeps things exciting up front.


Isn't that a pretty big red flag in this day and age? When was the last Tour winner who did that?

When it comes to Tommy V, why is it that when he grimaces people hate it but then they rejoice in other riders looking like they are working hard?


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I saw the motorbike bottle thing, but I didn't realize it was Tommy V (on pain meds from hamstring tendon re-attachment) so haven't been paying a ton of attention. It was on the first climb they showed I believe? First HC? 

It was a sticky bottle for sure, but it wasn't a free ride for 100m or anything.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

allison said:


> I saw the motorbike bottle thing, but I didn't realize it was Tommy V (on pain meds from hamstring tendon re-attachment) so haven't been paying a ton of attention. It was on the first climb they showed I believe? First HC?
> 
> It was a sticky bottle for sure, but it wasn't a free ride for 100m or anything.



Ah! Thanks for the follow-up!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Dunno about all this, but my there've been some miraculous post rest-day rides.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

allison said:


> I saw the motorbike bottle thing, but I didn't realize it was Tommy V (on pain meds from hamstring tendon re-attachment) so haven't been paying a ton of attention. It was on the first climb they showed I believe? First HC?
> 
> It was a sticky bottle for sure, but it wasn't a free ride for 100m or anything.


Later in the stage he grabbed onto the seat/fender/frame and held on for a brief moment. I didn't see a bottle in his hand after this. It happened after the point in the broadcast where the commentators said he looked spent. I was shocked about this and was surprised it wasn't a sticky bottle situation.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Dunno about all this, but my there've been some miraculous post rest-day rides.



Not once, but _both_ post-rest days.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Cycle Sport has a pretty interesting analysis of the stage.

Stage 16 analysis: Voeckler is king of the Queen Stage | Cycle Sport



> Thomas Voeckler continues to buck the trend of modern cycling, and long may he inspire others.
> 
> While Bradley Wiggins and Vincenzo Nibali kept one eye on their power output figures, Voeckler raced purely on feel over the climbs of the Pyrenees. He is a throwback, he didn’t even have a basic computer on his handlebars to tell him how fast he was riding or how far he had to go.
> 
> ...


And later:



> And it is not Sky’s fault that they have anticipated the challenge ahead and planned so comprehensively for it while the other teams have failed to mount a concerted challenge.
> 
> The Tour has not so much highlighted the shortcomings of Vincenzo Nibali, Cadel Evans or Jurgen Van den Broeck but the shortcomings of their teams.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Not once, but _both_ post-rest days.


Meh. Even with two great stages he is 37+ minutes behind Wiggins. That means, at least compared to the top few that lead him by more than 1/2 an hour, he had some extra rest.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

It's much easier to ride old school, no technology etc. when you're riding only for yourself. Still hats off to Tommy, nobody does The Lone Ranger better


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

nate said:


> Meh. Even with two great stages he is 37+ minutes behind Wiggins. That means, at least compared to the top few that lead him by more than 1/2 an hour, he had some extra rest.


You bring up a point:

Could it be that Tommy just saved himself for those two stages?

Burned all his energy for stages 10 and 16?

He'll ride with the Polka-Dot jersey for one day (Stage 17) and then give it up?


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> You bring up a point:
> 
> Could it be that Tommy just saved himself for those two stages?
> 
> ...


I don't know what will actually happen, but he and the team will surely do everything possible to keep King of the Mountains the rest of the way.


----------



## Old_Drum (Nov 9, 2009)

BassNBrew said:


> Later in the stage he grabbed onto the seat/fender/frame and held on for a brief moment. I didn't see a bottle in his hand after this. It happened after the point in the broadcast where the commentators said he looked spent. I was shocked about this and was surprised it wasn't a sticky bottle situation.


I saw this too and slowed it down on my TiVo. He definitely held on to the fender for a moment and there was no bottle. But it looked like a fan jumped out front of him and he was grabbing the bike to divert away from the fan.


----------

